# Amazon Prime now comes to my market (MSP)



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Is this Amazon flex? I can't seem to find out anything about who is doing the delivery. (I want in on it if it's like flex)

http://www.minneapolisnews.net/index.php/sid/236144057


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I want some chilled bear!! (See caption of pic) 

Looks rough, if the turnaround is under an hour it's going to be hard to get multiple drops on the same trip and you'll be burning a lot of gas going back to base.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I want some chilled bear!! (See caption of pic)
> 
> Looks rough, if the turnaround is under an hour it's going to be hard to get multiple drops on the same trip and you'll be burning a lot of gas going back to base.


They pay extra for 1 hour deliver.. 2 hours is standard.. I did small package delivery and honestly, you can deliver a lot of things in 1 hour.. Amazon is smart, they won't send you out like Uber.. They will give you deliveries that are all going in the same direction and will likely give you a "suggested" (because you are a 1099) route to follow that makes the most sense for on time and efficient delivery. I am also reading about an automatic 5 dollar tip (but you can tip more)..

it looks like it's suppose to be Flex doing the deliveries but Flex has not launched in Minneapolis yet. So I have no clue who is delivering. maybe a local oncall delivery service? we have many that could handle the load.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Is this Amazon flex? I can't seem to find out anything about who is doing the delivery. (I want in on it if it's like flex)
> 
> http://www.minneapolisnews.net/index.php/sid/236144057


Nowhere in that article does it mention the service starting in Minneapolis. The list of cities "coming soon" from the website doesn't even mention it.

*Available now in Seattle. Coming soon to Manhattan, Baltimore, Miami, Dallas, Austin, Chicago, Indianapolis, Atlanta, and Portland.*


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

There is a new Amazon warehouse being built in the Minneapolis area (Shakopee). Maybe they will start the Flex service once it is up and running.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

GeneralUber said:


> There is a new Amazon warehouse being built in the Minneapolis area (Shakopee). Maybe they will start the Flex service once it is up and running.


it's been open a while now. That is where the prime now deliveries are coming from. I just can't find any info on who is doing the delivering.. I would just place an order and see who shows up 2 hours later but I live way way way out of the metro area.. I could go to my parents house and place an order and see who shows up I guess.


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

Really? Is there another Amazon warehouse in the Twin Cities? 

I just drove by the Shakopee location being built. They have the walls up, no roof, and there are cranes taller then the building inside. I only live a mile away from it.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

GeneralUber said:


> Really? Is there another Amazon warehouse in the Twin Cities?
> 
> I just drove by the Shakopee location being built. They have the walls up, no roof, and there are cranes taller then the building inside. I only live a mile away from it.


I think it's a temp location now that I read in to it. A friend of a friend has the roofing contract on the new building, I guess i thought they where done... They truck up all the packages from somewhere, sort them, and dump them on the post office now. Everything I get now comes out of the little mail truck and man is she pissed. she rolls up the back door and the truck is STUFFED with amazon boxes. It'll likely save the USPS. I hardly see my UPS driver any more.

I found a news story that Amazon has also leased 50,000 ft in the midway.. That would be a good site for the prime now as it's basically in the middle of everything.

Getting prime now deliveries in Wyoming (the city, up by forest lake) will likely never happen but I'll deliver their packages for 20-25 an hour


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

It would be nice to drive an Amazon package north while I'm on my out of Shakopee to start Ubering. Reduce the dead time at the beginning of the day getting to a location with more requests.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

andaas said:


> Nowhere in that article does it mention the service starting in Minneapolis. The list of cities "coming soon" from the website doesn't even mention it.
> 
> *Available now in Seattle. Coming soon to Manhattan, Baltimore, Miami, Dallas, Austin, Chicago, Indianapolis, Atlanta, and Portland.*


I realize this but Amazon is offering prime now in Minneapolis


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I see, and I see that prime now is available in Dallas currently too; however, Flex isn't here yet either.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> I see, and I see that prime now is available in Dallas currently too; however, Flex isn't here yet either.


Do it say when there going to be in dallas


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I want some chilled bear!! (See caption of pic)
> 
> Looks rough, if the turnaround is under an hour it's going to be hard to get multiple drops on the same trip and you'll be burning a lot of gas going back to base.


Must be in Alaska...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> I see, and I see that prime now is available in Dallas currently too; however, Flex isn't here yet either.


What the difference


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Prime Now is Amazon's 1-2 hour delivery service.

Flex is Amazon's way of using non-employee drivers to deliver packages for Prime Now.

Prime Now does not rely on Flex for all deliveries, they have their own delivery system as well. Flex will allow them to expand their delivery capacity (and likely, eventually fire all of their current fleet of delivery employees or whatever).


----------



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

So does anyone drive for Amazon flex here in Minneapolis?? Give us a review...I understand they can't compete with ups fedex or USPS....but it sounds like a good deal for the driver...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Fatjoe said:


> So does anyone drive for Amazon flex here in Minneapolis?? Give us a review...I understand they can't compete with ups fedex or USPS....but it sounds like a good deal for the driver...


I'm not where you are but I do flex in Miami and love it. Very easy to clear $1500+ a week and the work is easy if you follow the route (in heavy traffic I sometimes use waze). If contract work is what you want to do, flex is the best choice.


----------



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds like a easy gig...I filled out the more info deal last week and I haven't heard anything...any Minneapolis drivers out there?? Amazon seems like it would be way better then uber...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I applied here in Raleigh when they launched but unfortunately I was too late, they got their drivers pretty quickly and I hear they are doing well.


----------



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

Over 3 weeks now haven't heard anything...damn seems like easy money...any Minneapolis people in here working for them?


----------



## Diamond_Vision (Nov 8, 2015)

Fatjoe said:


> Over 3 weeks now haven't heard anything...damn seems like easy money...any Minneapolis people in here working for them?


I applied several months ago in the MPLS area. They said they would contact me when they are expanding here. I email them again 2 weeks ago and the replied i was on the list, but they are not expanding quite yet.


----------



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update...let me know if they ever contact you...I assume I'm way down on the list...do you do postmates or anything other then uber?? Minneapolis uber seems like a waste of time...driving around bums for nothing..


----------

